# WoW Connection issue



## Thil48 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey everybody.

I'm just gonna go straight to the problem.

I'm on a "somewhat" public network and cannot connect to WoW.
My friend who runs Vista (such as I) cannot connect either, whilst a second friend of mine who has Windows XP, can connect with no problem at all.

By this we can assure that the router has not closed the ports for WoW, therefore the problem must be on our Vista computers. (Yes, yes, I know alot of you out there dislikes Vista in any way, but don't post those complaints please) :4-thatsba

I have tried almost anything I can think of to give acces from my computer:
"Run as admin..."
I've tried forwarding ports on my firewall/internet settings (Not sure what it's called).
I've disabled Norton. I've turned of *all* setting in Norton too.
I have run the tracert test that Blizz recommends to do. (but did not send in the info - I could see the stats looked somewhat alike to the XP computer)

I am really on bare ground, help me! 

And thanks to the godly shape who can help me! ray:ray:ray:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

What kind of public network is this?


----------



## Thil48 (Jan 24, 2008)

Uhm... A school network.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Check with the school's IT department first. We can't advise on connecting to those types of networks.


----------



## Thil48 (Jan 24, 2008)

There is no problem with the IT department. They just seem to being unable to fix the problem.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

School networks rarely allow games to use their bandwidth which is why I suggested talking to the IT department.


----------



## Thil48 (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah, I see. They do allow me to play games on the network, but they aren't that much into computers and stuff.


----------

